
How to disable Facebook NewsFeed in 3 minutes - ggregoire
https://medium.com/@pierrevalade/how-to-disable-facebook-newsfeed-in-3-minutes-a79af7e62c02#.fsmeybstc
======
corobo
2.5 of those minutes are watching a video, fyi.

Can we also avoid providing console code to people without explaining what it
does? That is definitely not a good idea.

------
ilhank
I personally found this very useful. I unfollowed everybody and every page and
group, then went through and re-followed the ones I cared about individually.
I did this while watching a YouTube video that was floating on top with the
"Floating for YouTube" Chrome extension.

------
jmt_
Not sure why you would want to do this in the first place. Wouldn't be easier
just to stop using Facebook?

~~~
yladiz
For myself, like many other people, I don't have enough of my friends on other
platforms like LINE, WeChat, Kakao, Instagram, or text to let me get rid of
Facebook. I would say outside of a few friends I text and some friends that I
do contact through those other messengers, I primarily use Messenger (probably
95% of my communication with friends not in person is through Messenger). It
would be pretty untenable for me to remove Facebook, and I imagine there's
tons of people who are in the same boat.

Edit: Yes I understand the difference between Facebook and Messenger and that
you can get delete the Facebook app and only use messenger.com, but you still
are using Facebook even if only for messaging. I meant more that you can't get
rid of Facebook entirely.

~~~
throw_away
But they're two separate apps. You could delete the Facebook app, but keep the
messenger app and get the same effect. No need to go through and unfollow all
your friends.

Personally, I take a slightly different approach. I created a custom list and
then went through my friends list and thought "Do I remember this person ever
contributing anything worthwhile to FB ever?". If so, I put them on the list,
else, I do not. Then I made app shortcut to the list's URL and use that rather
than the FB app (which I have deleted). On desktop, I've made a keyword
shortcut so if I type "f", or "fa", it goes to this custom list, but I can
still get to the full feed if I type facebook.com (which I rarely do).

